# Cycling event in Spain



## miguel_angel (Dec 12, 2011)

The Sports Association Tarifa Estaca de Bares is preparing the first cycling Event From south to north of the Iberica Peninsula. This might be a challenge, as we are covering 1235 km in 8 days. You can Visit our web site at: 

International Cycling Event in Spain "Tarifa Estaca de Bares" - Home Page

Aditionally participants motivated by a religious spirit can also make the journey as pilgrims of "El Camino de Santiago".

Not knowing spanish is not an obstacle, our staff are bilingual english-spanish speakers.


----------

